# How to fix horn, once air bag has been deployed.



## provost (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello,

Just bought a new b13 sentra. The air bag has been deployed (but car looks fine...).... So the front steering wheel just has a big hole in it. Anyways I need to get the horn to work, because I live in Alaska, lot of people here cannot drive, especially since you cant see the lines on the road here. So a lot of times people will start to drive into your lane, and thats when a horn comes in handy!

I have a chilton, and a FSM. I need to get this horn working again... any ideas?


----------



## provost (Oct 19, 2011)

FIXED:

Turns out the air bag was never deployed, as it does not have one.

The steering wheel was just missing the front cover, the bracket that holds it there, AND the wire that triggers the horn when the cover is pressed...

so I replaced the steering wheel with a complete one and...

horn works!

Thanks.


----------

